# [SOLVED] PS3 GLOD?



## brandino

Hello, my PS3 80gb YLOD'd. It was sent in for a reball and fixed. Months later it broke again and I sent it back. The people who were repairing it said they couldn't repair it again so I left it at that and bought a new PS3 Super Slim. I was curious one day and took out the old broken PS3. I plugged it in and fired it up and it worked, but there was no video or sound and sometimes the screen will get like this "matrix effect" on it. I was looking this up and it seems like what I have is called the Green Light of Death (GLOD). I would provide pictures, but the PS3 is not together right now (it's ok it's out of warranty :smile Is there a way I could fix this myself or is my system pretty much shot? Like I said I bought a new PS3 so I'm not going without, but my brother and I are sharing the PS3 at the moment and it would be cool to get my old fat PS3 up and running again that way we each could have our own PS3's. Any help would be appreciated :smile:


----------



## brandino

*Re: PS3 GLOD?*

BUMP

Here is some more info on the repair my PS3 received:
*Complete System Diagnostics 
Internal Chassis Cleaning & Dust Removal 
Safe Retrieval of Trapped Discs 
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound on RSX & Cell Processors 
Genuine Lead-Tin Solder Re-Ball of the RSX GPU BGA 
Replacement of Damaged Pads & Insulators on Secondary Chips
*
The GPU doesn't need to be reballed or need new thermal compound. Sometimes when I power cycle the PS3 I do get some blurred picture. I even got to the screen where it tells you to connect the controller, but the controller wouldn't sync. Does the fact that I can get to that screen rule out the GPU itself being bad? I heard of people fixing their GLOD by power cycling numerous times. Should I give that a try or is there a better way? Please respond back.


----------



## brandino

*Re: PS3 GLOD?*

As I type this, the PS3 is miraculously working! The power cycle trick really worked, for how long is unknown, but I am so happy I have my fat PS3 back if only for a little, but hopefully for a long time, knock on wood. The power trick is as follows.
1. Turn the PS3 on holding the power button to reset the video and leave on for 1 hour.
2. Shut off for 20 mins. ( I shut the system off completely, but leaving the red light on would probably work too)
3. Repeat the process until you have stable picture. You probably should cycle a few more time after picture is restored just to be safe. 
It could take longer for some people, but be patient. If you do this for awhile and see no results, then your GPU is probably bad, in which case you should probably buy a new PS3


----------



## Dajo2015

Ok I know this was a long time ago but how long did this work?


----------



## brandino

Dajo2015 said:


> Ok I know this was a long time ago but how long did this work?


I haven't used it for awhile, but I just hooked it up and it still works. Some games get graphic glitches, but that's to be expected and it's nothing that makes the games unplayable.


----------



## Dajo2015

How many times did you cycle it?


----------



## brandino

Dajo2015 said:


> How many times did you cycle it?


I can't remember the exact amount, but I'd say probably 5 times at the most.


----------

